# Ravenna!!!!!!!!!!!!



## stevo-afc (Feb 18, 2011)

hey all,

Im over in Ravenna working for a while.. Im finding the place very quiet as usual, i have been here several times before!!

Just looking to see if there is anyone staying in Ravenna that enjoys a beer or 2??

Im originally from scotland, now stay in australia!

Give me a shout if your keen!!

Thanks

Steve


----------



## tftjr (May 16, 2012)

Hey Stevo,
I'm actually just south of the Ravenna area in Milano Marittima. I've met a few other Expats recently and we're down (keen) to grab a beer or prosecco.
Fammi sapere.
TT


----------



## Kats (Nov 1, 2014)

I am moving to Ravenna shortly (my husband is already there) can any of you give us any tips?


----------

